
Rumor: iPad 2 is coming soon - _pius
http://kevinrose.com/blogg/2011/1/7/rumor-ipad-2-is-coming-soon.html
======
dorianj
Kevin Rose has a spotty track record for Apple predictions. See:
[http://www.technobuffalo.com/blog/apple/rumor-kevin-rose-
let...](http://www.technobuffalo.com/blog/apple/rumor-kevin-rose-lets-loose-
with-itv-details/)

"Digg co-founder Kevin Rose has a track record with announcing Apple products
that is spotty sometimes. Prior to the original iPhone he announced it would
have two batteries and run on both AT&T and Verizon. Yeah, we’re still waiting
on those tidbits. However, last year he predicted the iPod Nano down to the
last detail, so he has earned some street cred in the realm of Apple
predictions."

On new AppleTV: "iOS TV Applications: Expect to see an iPhone/Pad like
marketplace for television applications. Video sharing/streaming/recording
apps, interactive news apps, and of course games."

Front camera is a given, and a higher res screen is no surprise at all (though
full 300ppi would be), so this seems like a non-story.

------
Tycho
Surely Retina on a iPad sized screen would be rather too demanding for the
CPU?

